# CT-1 v. C-50/40



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

Guys and ladies,

We are considering adding a fourth member to the stable. Currently riding a Roubaix Comp carbon with DuraAce DT on Sunday and a 10 year old Colnago Superissimo with Chorus and carbon fork/seat post as rain bike/commuter. 27 year old Cro Moly Schwinn is perma locked to the trainer.

The new ride could be a CT-1/2 or a C-50/40. We are looking to go Record either way. (I realize that both bikes are more aggressive geometrically than the Roubaix, btw.)

The former would be a try with TI. One of the strongest (ex Euro racer) riders on Sunday rides nothing but TI. Alternatively we can go strainght for a dream/ultimate ride. Money is a consideration but not the overriding factor.

Some of the threads on carbon v. TI contain good opinions and info and we want to make a decision soon because spring is on the way. Hopefully you can give me your constructive thoughts and help me make a decision.


----------



## TAW2112 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Comparison*

I've not ridden a C-40 or 50, but I have a CT-1 and I've also owned some higher end carbon frames. I would say that a lot depends on what you want the bike to do. The carbon frames I've ridden are more comfortable on long rides. The Titanium bikes have more snap to them. I also have a Serotta steel, and the Ti is more comfortable. If you plan on doing longer rides, I'd think that the C-40 would probably be better.


----------



## bon vivant (Jan 23, 2005)

*CT1 vs C50HP*

I have CT-1 and C-50.
As I stated before, they have different rides, but both are great. Ti has more "springy" feel to it. C-50 (carbon) is stiffer and it feels more like "extension of me" then Ti (more together kind of feeling).
If you plan to race it, I would only consider CT-2 or C-50. Reason is the head tube size (1 1/4 vs 1 inch on CT1 and C-40). It does make difference in the stiffness of the bike, specially in sprinting and descending.
In the coming racing season I will sell my CT-1 and race full time my C-50.
I hope this helps.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*Decisions, decisions*

Thanks for the input so far. My guess is that I will wind up with a 60mm Colnago traditional geometry in one of the two flavors sometime in the next month or so. I need that 57.7 top tube.

I would ride the Roubaix on century rides or brevets and use the new Colnago on shorter rides up to 60 miles or so. 

A couple of guys on the Sunday ride have a CT1 and CT2 and are both happy with theirs. As I mentioned above, one of our ex pros is a titianium guy on a Seven currently and my regular Saturday short ride buddy is a Ti guy.

I will push the old 'Nag steel around for 40 or 50 miles in the road salt of NJ this time of year and while it is not as comfortable as the Roubaix, it's not exactly unbearable, either. I would guess from what you both said and what I pulled up on 10 or so other threads that a Ti would be between the two in terms of long ride comfort.

Nice avatar, bv.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*No racing!*

BTW, the only racing I do is v. Super Dave on the Sunday Treat ride. So, no racing is not a consideration.

T


----------

